# Quick Drying



## Thorn (May 6, 2008)

Hey guys, ok so I can't wait to try my first Lowryder #2 and Can't get any street green for a while so I was wondering what the best ways to quick dry a bud are and how long they take?

I took a sample bud last night and it has been on my windowledge next to an open window for about 16-18 hours. So what can I do with it to speed up the process?

I know quick drying does absolutely nothing for the flavour, but this is purely to have a smoke and taste the Lowryder high.


----------



## lyfr (May 6, 2008)

when we used to get anxious in high school(senior year we were all 18) we did all kinds of quick dry...low oven,microwave,hairdryer, alum. foil boat over lightbulb, black plate in sun, space heater and fan in closet(dont recommend,fire hazard,we were dumb-fanny kids)...they all dried the stuff and it tasted like doo doo, was very harsh, but did get us high!  or hold out for a week and get super stoned when its done(i never have luck with this one)


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 6, 2008)

Thorn

Hi, I was in your shoes, trust me heartily on this one, quick dry L/R is crap, do it over night and its only half crap, your in for a huge dissapointment if you do not wait, but, if you cant wait you have 2 options, turn your oven on, lowest setting, close the oven door and let it heat, turn it off, put your bud on a baking tray under 3 bits of kitchen roll, 6 bits of loo roll will do the same, put your bud on the tray, in the oven and let it stay for 12 mins, turn the oven on again at its lowest setting, with the bud inside, 8 mins, then open the door and put new kitchen roll or loo paper and turn the buds over, 12 more mins with the heat off, then wrap each or a single bud in kitchen or loo roll and 12 more mins with heat on, open the oven and take the tray out, open the paper and let cool, you now have half dried bud, do the exact and same, you will have smokable bud, tastes like manure but will get you where you want to be, the other way is to do what most of us do, do it slow and cure.


----------



## kaotik (May 6, 2008)

brown paper bag over a heat vent or other heat source (not to hot obviously) works decently.

i hope you took the smallest bottom buds to do this with. better to save the bigger ones untill they're properly dried.. and small ones will dry faster.

also, smoke in a pipe, quickly dried stuff can be a pain rolled.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 6, 2008)

Yo Ho Shipmates,

  Ha-Ha,  man does that bring back some funny memories.

My brothers and I were in the same position, we had some great big buds, and we just had to dry some fast and furious, or we would just keel over and croak without it ya know ?

 So being the evil little geniuses that we were, we broke up the big buds into easy dry sized little ones, and spread them out on a cookie sheet. We placed the MJ into the oven and turned it on.

  The phone calls, a friend who comes by with some brewskies, another friend who just bought a hotrod, etc, etc  All these little trips made us sorta forget the business at hand.

SUDDENLY we remembered our stash was in the oven, we ran into the house,  and we were greeted by a pleasant smell that suggested that the oven was trying out our smoke.  We whipped the oven door open, and this atomic sized mushroom cloud of smoke beltched out and rolled up to the ceiling, The oven clock also spoke up and said, " Hey guess what ? Your folks are due to arrive home at any moment ".

 We stood there deeply inhaling the last few curls of smoke that issued forth from the oven, and learned a great lesson.
 Don't answer the phone, don't open the front door, and for God's sake put down the damn brewsky. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## thc is good for me (May 7, 2008)

the more airflow aroumd the buds the fastrer they will dry


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (May 12, 2008)

Thorn,

Here are my favorite quick dry methods:

1. Place a few of the tiny popcorn buds into a brown paper bag. If you have some dessicant pouches, throw them in there too. Place the bag on top of a vcr,computer, or any electronic device that produces heat to the touch. Air out the brown bag every hour or so and your buds should be dry in less than a day.

2. Place equal parts of dry ice and bud in a baggie (dry ice on the bottom) and place in your kitchen freezer. When the dry ice is gone, your bud will be dry and smokable (btw, this is the best way to quick dry without damaging any of the thc).

3. Place foil over the top of a lamp, creating a shallow bowl with the foil. Turn on the lamp and put some bud in the shallow foil bowl. Stir constantly so nothing burns. If the buds are small, they'll be dry in an hour or so. 

Like everyone else said, only use your little buds for these quick dry methods....dry your big buds the old fashioned way.


----------



## smokybear (May 12, 2008)

The slower it dries, the better. Definitely do the smaller buds and save the big ones for a nice, slow dry. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thorn (May 12, 2008)

thanks guys, in the end i cut it up into tiny pieces with nail scissors and left on my window ledge with the window open and they were dry in about 30 mins and it was a great smoke  Highly recomend doing that if you need it fast 

The rest of the plant is now hanging slow dry by the window and in my wardrobe


----------



## lyfr (May 12, 2008)

gee,  decided to quick dry a little using a new method i just thought of when i was out back smokin a bowl, starin at the barbaque  no,no, not like that!  my black barbaque gets about 150-200 in direct sun so i now got sme foil on the grill with a nice bottom branch that kept gettin in the way,  bbq closed up, and ill let youall know how charcoal flavored quick dry smokes:holysheep:


----------



## lyfr (May 12, 2008)

there it is:hubba: View attachment 59038


View attachment 59039


View attachment 59040


----------



## Thorn (May 13, 2008)

hehe lyfr nice one bet that beats the oven!!


----------



## Kupunakane (May 18, 2008)

Yo Ho my friendly mind alterer's,

  Window ledge does work, only you need to keep your smoke out of the sunlight. Strangly enough the light can rob you of a lot of the THC. Seems hardly believable considering that we go for all the light we can get for our babies, but remember that THC production is a plants way of protecting itself from harsh light. 
  Once you have harvested buds the plant is finished in it's production of THC and the way to dry is temp, and air movement, it all comes down to removing moisture, but not all of it.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## WEEDKILLER (May 19, 2008)

ive been snipping off a bud and putting it on top of the light reflector.its plenty dry in a few hours.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

^ thats the OG way right there bro, to quick dry for fast smoke.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 20, 2008)

3 words:

Water Heater Closet

Curable weed in three days.

3 more words and a number:

Oven at 200 Degrees

30 minutes...not tasty.


----------



## massproducer (May 20, 2008)

i always use my dehidrator to QUICK dry buds for sampling and it works great, especially if you can set the temp on dehidrator.  I usually have dry buds in a day or so


----------



## LowRider (May 25, 2008)

break up the bud like you would roll a joint and let it dry for some of the day or overnight.  i have done this with sensimilia when its to wet to roll or put in a pipe.  however you could go straight to pipe with it just make sure you have a paper clip or something to break the hole free after a hit or so.


----------



## Brouli (May 25, 2008)

Method One: Manicure fresh buds. Spread them out evenly and wrap in paper or enclose in an envelope. Place the paper or envelope on top of a warm object  refrigerator, radiator, television, etc. Depending upon heat level, buds will be dry in a few hours to overnight. Buds should be a bit crispy when dry. Place buds in an airtight container until they sweat. Follow curing instructions above. 

Method Two: Cut up fresh buds and foliage. Place on a 6-inch (15 centimeter) square of tinfoil. Hold or place it over a 60-80-watt light bulb. Stir every 30 seconds. The weed takes 1-3 minutes to dry.

Method Three: Place cut up buds and foliage on a cookie sheet in an oven at 65 degrees C. (150 degrees F.) for 10- 15 minutes. Check regularly until dry. Follow curing instructions above.

Method Four: Place cut up buds and foliage in a microwave oven. Power the oven to 40-50 percent and give short 5-10 second bursts. Check regularly until dry.

Method Five: Cut fresh buds and foliage into small pieces and place them in a glass jar with an airtight lid. Place several silica gel desiccant packs (the kind that come with electronic devices and cameras) into the glass jar and seal the jar. Moisture will migrate to the silica gel in a few hours. Remove the packets and dry in the sun. Replace silica packs until marijuana is dry enough to smoke. Find silica gel packs at auto parts or electronic stores. 

Method Six: Peel stems so they plants dry faster. First remove large leaves. Peel off the outer layer of the stem with a knife. This exposes the inside of the stem and cuts drying time by about 20 percent.Patient growers smoke no bud before its time!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 25, 2008)

has anyone ever water cured here? place buds underwater for 3 days, changing solution with chilled water 2 times a day (at least once). pull out of the water and then let dry for a couple days, then sweat in jars as usual.... the product is a firmer dankier looking product, very dense, and an ultra smoothe smoke after curing. you might think i was crazy but i prefer this method if harvest isnt to big and the smoke is "personals".

you will have to put something on top of the bud as it will want to float. styrofoam and an old book worked good for me. the water takes out the extra chlorophyll and leads to an ultra smoothe smoke after curing.

as long as you change the water daily- the water will not harm the buds.

try it and youll like it!


----------



## Thorn (May 26, 2008)

toa, do you put the buds straight into the water from being freshly harvested? I've always wanted to try water curing


----------



## Thorn (May 26, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> Method Two: Cut up fresh buds and foliage. Place on a 6-inch (15 centimeter) square of tinfoil. Hold or place it over a 60-80-watt light bulb. Stir every 30 seconds. The weed takes 1-3 minutes to dry.



I can say from trying this one it is a load of crap and doesn't work! At least not in the time it says it will. I did this and placed them over a 60W bulb and even being there for about 3 hours didn't do anything except make my bedroom smell nice 

Method 6 sounds ok though - i've not seen that one before


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

yes, chop- trim all fans off then right into cool or iced water. the product will be firm and beautiful!

then dry and cure as usuall...


----------



## Brouli (May 27, 2008)

TOA   so what hapens with thc resedue ?? its like with makinng hassh i guess i will try that one never did it before so u said to change water 2 a day but where do u keep jar in dark cool place ??


----------



## ms4ms (Jun 1, 2008)

greetings everyone, well I DID NOT recieve any late info I asked about concerning the harvesting and threads I can't find. Anywqay, what I remember and what I did last nite is flush my ryders good and now they are in the veg room with everything off, so it is slightly warm. I will procede to cut leaves for hash and hang them to start drying probably Tuesday dependiiing on how they look. I am asumming(sp) the dark time is to develope tighter buds.My 3 afghan clones are  now in the flower room and 2 already have pistols and are like 4" tall. The mother Afghan is starting to rejuvinate. The next batch will be 2 femmed snow whites and a couple haze/skunk. I will baby these so they will be huge. I do not understand the water thing toa if you are suppossed to flush and dry them


----------



## The New Girl (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey guys, in a word MICROWAVE !!!

  I too felt the itch to dry some fast, fast being the operative word, placed a small bud folded in a paper towel, 12-15 secs in the micro, open turn bud, one or two more 10 sec micro shots and done. Smoked my widow cross and 2 hits bakes you. Good luck Thorn   

PS I just took a small popcorn bud near the bottom of plant, couldn't do this to prime bud but it does work for the impatient and out of smoke peeps like me.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 1, 2008)

tng midrowaving kills the strength and makes the weed taste horrible..

never ever again  been there done that

lol

i always dry my bud fast like over 2 days by just trimming off main stem and placing on a cardboard tray hung above my 2 x 600w hps in my flower room and away from direct light and turn buds over next day and then after 2 days total more or less ready to smoke just depends on outside humidity as drawing air into room via 6" rvk so dry air faster drying.

no bad tasting bud just smooth

pkj

pkj


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2008)

2 days is a quick dry to some people i hear some putting it 12 hours drying tray then 12 in a sealed bag suppost to dry from the inner budz out... but takes like 7 days, i also got alil nug drying it was a lil dwarf so i aint gonna bother wiht curing this lil chic.. but ive heard of all them and gotta agree a normal 2 day air dry will do best, unless your completely outta smoke of coarse its ok to quick dry..


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Jun 20, 2008)

i heard no matter how you dry it, it still needs a few days of 12/12 to use up all the rest of the chlorophyl, or else it will taste nasty.

so you can dry it in the microwave in 20 seconds, but that chlorophyl will still be there for days..

it would probably be best to wait a few days, but do what you must


----------

